# Happy Canada Day!



## Nonskimmer (Jul 1, 2006)

Now get pissed!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2006)

Good on ya fellas, enjoy a few frosties for me, as Mr. Tequilia is pounding my head right now.....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 1, 2006)

Yep, happy canada day boys, all is great in all I was pissed off to find Costco was closed for the holiday.


----------



## Monique (Jul 1, 2006)

=D Yay for Canada day! My mom is going out for the night to celebrate so I get the whole house to myself. Which is nice for a change.​


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2006)

> all is great in all I was pissed off to find Costco was closed for the holiday.


U get pissed off pretty easily I guess...

Whose the geek patrol in the pic???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 1, 2006)

I dunno, but the fella on the right is drinking Kokanee. You da man, tough guy.  



Monique said:


> =D Yay for Canada day!


Oh? I thought you hated Canada. Good for a long weekend I suppose, eh?


----------



## Monique (Jul 1, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Oh? I thought you hated Canada. Good for a long weekend I suppose, eh?



I do hate Canada. =) But any day that can get my mom outta the house is a good day.​


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 1, 2006)

That's what I figured.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2006)

Teenagers, pffftt......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2006)

Happy Canada Day!!!

Les, nice Avatar, a friend of mine rode in that thing!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2006)

Very cool.....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 1, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> U get pissed off pretty easily I guess...
> 
> Whose the geek patrol in the pic???




Friends of my nephew, hes in Holland right now with his buds, and sent me his Canada day celebration, they are bunch retards, But they're my bunch of retards dag nammit


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 1, 2006)

They have Kokanee in Holland now? What the f*ck for?


----------



## Henk (Jul 2, 2006)

Happy Canada day you guys and hope you enjoyed it and woke up with the largest after party feeling. Babalas/hangover. LOL


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 2, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> They have Kokanee in Holland now? What the f*ck for?



Actually I had 12 two-fours shipped to them by Purlator, cost me a ****-load


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 2, 2006)

I think I'm a little skeptical from my location to ship 3 cases roughly the 70lb max from toronto to the netherlands would cost in the area of $500 dollars plus the amount of tax levied in the netherlands leads me to don my hip waders


----------



## plan_D (Jul 2, 2006)

And why would you go over to Holland to have Canadian beer shipped to you? You'd just drink the European stuff. 

Will someone get Hussars a nappy for his face?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 3, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> I think I'm a little skeptical from my location to ship 3 cases roughly the 70lb max from toronto to the netherlands would cost in the area of $500 dollars plus the amount of tax levied in the netherlands leads me to don my hip waders



Oh no I get paid back, thats for damn sure, he asked me over the phone to do so, and it cost me about 1500 dollars plus shipping costs. it worked out to about 1700 dollars.



plan_D said:


> And why would you go over to Holland to have Canadian beer shipped to you? You'd just drink the European stuff.
> 
> Will someone get Hussars a nappy for his face?



I think I made it perfectly clear that my nephew is a retard.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 3, 2006)

the price is $2405 for Fedex alone not including any duties or excise taxes in the netherlands this does not include the price of the beer I am extremely doubtful


----------



## Maestro (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay... I'm a little late but I was busy with my job lately.

Happy Canada Day !

Did you heard about the guy who pissed on the tomb of the Unknown Soldier in Ottawa on July 1st ? That guy got photographed by a veteran who sent the pictures to the medias.

Here it was also the "National Moving Day"... In Québec, every location contracts for apartments ends on June 30th. So everyone move to their new apartment on July 1st. That provincial law was made by the PQ to piss off the English.

So the few Federalists who were not busy with their moving went to the "Plaines d'Abraham" for a party. The first day of July not being a great day for Federalists to party (it's exactly a week after the "Saint-Jean Baptiste"), some separatist jackasses showed up at the party to sign their fascist songs and walk on Canadian flags. Just try to do the same with a US flag in Washington D.C. on July 4th.  I can bet you'll end up "dancing" with a bunch of Marines _really_ soon. Where is the Canadian Army when we need them ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 4, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Did you heard about the guy who pissed on the tomb of the Unknown Soldier in Ottawa on July 1st ? That guy got photographed by a veteran who sent the pictures to the medias.


Yeah, I saw it in the paper and on the news. He looked to be some university shithead screwing around for his buddies. Another no mind who not only hasn't got one f*cking ounce of respect for the veterans or half a clue about what they fought for, but who obviously doesn't have an ounce of respect for his country either. I'll tell ya, some teenage f*cks went and spayed graffiti all over a cenotaph here in Halifax three Remembrance Days ago, and - get this now - another group of teens actually went and found out who they were, beat the living sh*t out of them, and made them clean it up. One of them even went on to publically apologize. God it was a good feeling to see teens hold other teens accountable for that. 

Sometimes there _is_ justice. Not often enough though.



Maestro said:


> Where is the Canadian Army when we need them ?


They're at CFB Valcartier, in Québec City. The Vandoos oughtta kick a few asses.


----------

